# Welding Table is done!



## rbertalotto (Dec 9, 2020)

Here is a short "Walk Around" video on my web site

http://rvbprecision.com/

No sure how I got along all these years without it!


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 9, 2020)

Who made the bolt action receiver marked "Poulsbo, WA" on your home page slide show?


----------



## rbertalotto (Dec 9, 2020)

> Who made the bolt action receiver marked "Poulsbo, WA" on your home page slide show?



Nieska Bay........The fellow that made them was a Boeing Engineer. He sold the company a few years ago and after his non-compete he started another company called "Harrison... " I believe.

That action is totally cut with EDM......Zero stress to the metal and incredible tolerances. Nothing like it in the world. That rifle in the picture hit 36 chicken eggs in a row at 300 yards with three different shooters! One of the shooters had never shot a rifle like this. And she hit ten in a row!


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you for that!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 9, 2020)

I have looked at weldingtables.com and certaflat.com along with others. Welding tables are just so damn expensive. I have a pretty decent setup now, but at some point I'm going to buy a certaflat top and build my own lower. That's the only affordable route for me. Yours came out very nice and you were smart giving it a more varied purpose. When space (and cash) are limited, you have to think outside the box!
Nice work!


----------



## rbertalotto (Dec 9, 2020)

This table and leg set was a great value. Not sure how I would have cut all those holes. Loving it so far!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 9, 2020)

No way to do a table top well in house, but this....CertaFlat Top would give a good table top to build off of. Again, this is my cheap @ss way to do it.


----------

